# New 335D Owner



## billj214 (May 28, 2012)

I just purchased my 2011 335D used, Clearwater Blue, Sport/Premium Package and CA options in beige leather. 

First off driving this car is a learning curve for me - push gas gently or will cause neck snaps and tire squeals! Also getting used to looking at the speedometer, whenever it feels like 65 im actually going 95! 

Now I am not one to jump into any upgrades or aftermarket parts without first getting used to the car and speding a few months researching options. So my purpose in writing this thread is to find out what experience owners would or wouldn't do as "must have" or "could do without" options! As of now the only option I purchased was the "LED Angel Eyes bulbs" since this is something that just looks horrible and drives me crazy! 

Your opinions:
Floormats - Tan or Black, rubber or carpet? (beige interior) Brands?
Window Tint - Your opinions in brand, % F & R?
Vinyl Wrap - Add roof color? or just clear bra?
Fogs - HID conversion? Any LED options? 
Engine:
JB Performance module? Worth money? Any issues?
K&N Filter? intake upgrades? or stay stock?
Rear Diff LSD? 

Thanks for any help! :thumbup:


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

LSD:thumbup:

And this avatar picture is not your bluewater with tan interior!


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

billj214 said:


> I just purchased my 2011 335D used, Clearwater Blue, Sport/Premium Package and CA options in beige leather.
> 
> First off driving this car is a learning curve for me - push gas gently or will cause neck snaps and tire squeals! Also getting used to looking at the speedometer, whenever it feels like 65 im actually going 95!
> 
> ...


Nice car. My opinon...tint it and leave the rest stock. Go with 30 percent tint all around by a good quality tint such as Llumar or Formula One. As for the floormats...I always go with black carpet mats because they clean up easy. Black goes with every interior since the dash always has black parts to it. Makes for a nice contrast IMHO.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

To answer your floormat question, my car came new with BMW beige floormats and they have held up pretty good with all things considered. I'd only do the rubber ones if you lived in an area that would have you getting in with wet shoes a lot. I have had the loaner cars with BMW rubber floor mats and not really cared for them at all but can see the point of having them if you lived in areas with a lot of rain or snow.

For the tinting I went with what ever the legal percentage is here and all around. I think that is 30% but I am not sure offhand what it is. I really regret not having the rears done darker, which is legal here. I even just recently got a quote for having it all redone but not sure if I care enough to spend that much money on this car right now.


----------



## billj214 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback, as of now I recieved my LED Angel Eyes and have to say I think I made a big mistake! I chose the blue LED since I figured the car was blue and thought it would look cool but it's way too blue! I might just use them for a few weeks and switch to white.
I also got the tan rubber floormats from the dealer and after 1 day the driver side matt is showing black streaks from shoe marks! Another mistake, should have got black but the wife insisted on tan! 

Next is to replace the fogs with something more white, any suggestions on H8 bulbs?? Does anyone prefer yellow bulbs or is there a bulb available in the pure white color range to match HID?

Thanks again for any help!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Are your doors beige too? If so then be prepared for black streaks on them and the plastic trim piece down the rocker panel. No matter how hard you try it will happen. I have gotten pretty good at cleaning that stuff off but it gets old real quick. I wish at least the rocker panel trim piece had been black. At times I even have been tempted to just try pulling mine off and painting them with some black interior paint.


----------

